# Past Couple Trips (Big Bend)



## Dustin1 (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm getting the new LT-15 broken in quite well north-Florida style between Suwannee and Keaton. The sight-fishing for reds and trout has been pretty good of late between the fronts. I took my fiance on her first adventure on the new boat- within a half hour, she nailed her first ever red. The fish measured just a hair short of 27" and was sight-fished in 10" of water with a baitcaster and a jerkbait. I was proud to say the least! She added another half dozen reds throughout the day in addition to a few big trout. I got in a few casts along the way and boated several upper-slot reds and 20+" trout. The fish are pretty concentrated, but when you find em', they're pretty easy to catch. I eased over to the coast solo a few days later and bagged a couple overslot reds and a bunch of trout up to 5lbs. Also tore up the bluefish from 2-4lbs. I got tired of losing flies to them and moved on. The boat fishes very well in this area although I'm in bad need of a better prop for holeshot and skipping over shallow areas with the jackplate up high. The negative winter tides up here are serious business. Fortunately, a new Powertech should be on my doorstep this afternoon (big thanks to Ken at Propgods for quick service!). Can't wait to play around with the new prop and do some tweaking if need be. Here's a bunch of pics from the past two trips:


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

JD, you have come on strong since buying that LT15 center console! Great pics. I am enjoying reading your posts.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

cool pix!


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

very cool!


----------



## EurosportCC (Jan 18, 2008)

Excellent Photos !


----------



## goodhands_gheenoer (Feb 14, 2008)

You're tearing them up! [smiley=bravo.gif]


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Nice pics. Looks like perfect conditions to be out fishing.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice fish and pictures. Looks like your girl can fish and throw a baitcaster. Better keep her.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

yup, nothing like a girl that can use a baitcaster.  I married the first one I met, she had her own 4x4 too.  

Great pic's and work on those fish.


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

great job, water looks awesome over there!



L.R.


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

Great all around.


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

Great report! [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

Nice trout.. and pics!


----------



## Dustin1 (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks for the comments fellas. I'm really enjoying the new boat. Ashley and I got out today for a few hours to test the new prop and check out the fish after the big blow yesterday. As for the prop....WOW! I'm running the 10x11" 4-blade Powertech on a 25 Yamaha 2-stroke. With the aluminum prop, I could only run the CMC jackplate up about 1-1.5" without completely blowing out. With the PT, I can run 20mph with the jackplate at the highest position. The holeshot is killer and I'm running about 28mph top-end with two people, 11 gallons of gas, and a full fishing load. I haven't had enough time to completely dial in the rig yet, but it seems to really run most efficiently with the jackplate up 3-4". 

As for the fishing....well, the fish were actually on some of my flats in surprisingly good numbers, but they were ridiculously spooky. That's almost unheard of for my area. I guess they're all whacked out from the big winds and temperature changes over the past couple days.


----------



## ucfsae81 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice report


----------



## Chasing_spots (Oct 26, 2007)

Wow awsome fishing, the Reds and Trout we really nice.

Congrats.


----------

